# Gravel campaign ad.



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rZdAB4V_j8

oooooooooooooooooooo kay.


----------



## KenB (Jul 28, 2004)

What's that saying about a fool and his money?


I do believe that the folks he paid for that spot are laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

*Fire*

That's deep...  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRwizmuCnOw&mode=related&search=


----------

